# What's the best thing to add to a crawfish boil?



## lasweetpotatoes

Any crawfish fans out there with advice on upping the boil game?


----------



## gr0uch0

COTC & new taters as far as sides go for me.   Always used Zatarain's bulk boil, healthy doses of cayenne,  beer, and lemons for the shellfish jacuzzi.


----------



## rexster314

Mushrooms, celery stalks, asparagus, brussel sprouts


----------



## crankybuzzard

Andoullie sausage!

Blue crabs, shrimp...


----------



## tallbm

What everyone else said and add artichokes to that.  When done you just peel a leaf from the whole piece, pop it in your mouth and pull out the meat of the artichoke much like you do with the the crawfish tail where you pop/pull/suck the meat out of the tail into the mouth when you eat them.


----------



## whistech

Lemons, red potatoes, corn on the cob, whole fresh green beans, a couple heads of garlic, fresh crabs, fresh shrimp, whole okra, chicken legs, and after all that is cooked and out of the pot, add any link sausage you like.


----------



## chef jimmyj

All good stuff above, Dang wish I thought off Artichokes, we love 'em. I like to add Carrots and Boudin too...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Geez everyone knows the best thing to add to crawfish boil is, Crawfish!!!! 

Course shrimp, taters, sausage, corn on the cob, carrots, cabbage, celery are also good options!


----------



## gr0uch0

I'm really on that artichoke idea that TBM lobbed out earlier.  I've used crawfish boil to cook rice and pasta for a little extra kick, but I can't wait to try 'chokes in some Zatarain's....


----------



## tallbm

The artichokes are awesome this way and squeeze right out!


----------



## agnesjaneen

Oh, and get out of the way of your guests. For many people the pure joy of a crawfish boil is enhanced by the addition of various vegetables and meats to the pot. The usual additions are whole button mushrooms, smoked sausage, small potatoes, onions, and carrots, corn on the cob and whole cloves of garlic


----------



## sundown farms

I like to add frozen water bottles once it is all cooked to stop the cooking so that everything can continue to soak up the seasoning. Let it soak for maybe 30 minutes and enjoy.


----------

